# 20 nat port redirection limit on FreeBSD 9?



## romeor (Feb 29, 2012)

*H*i,
*I*in FreeBSD 8, there is a bug (?) in ipfw source code, where ipfw has limited allowed port forwarding rules for kernel-nat (namely, as soon as one makes 20 redirections, they won*'*t work any more and one will get an error in dmesg about out-of-memory). To fix this bug one had to edit the source code and change the memory size for redirections. not a big deal, but *I* don't like to use such semi-ready services in production  and keep an eye on them after each update. *I*s it solved in 9? *I* remember that it was promised to fix in 9.0. and does ipfw support multi-core processors or it like PF single-core restricted?


----------

